

DXR: a smart code browser using instrumented compilers for static analysis - saulrh
http://quetzalcoatal.blogspot.com/2011/06/alpha-release-of-dxr.html

======
saulrh
See also <http://dxr.mozilla.org/clang/>,
[http://dxr.mozilla.org/clang/clang/include/clang/AST/Recursi...](http://dxr.mozilla.org/clang/clang/include/clang/AST/RecursiveASTVisitor.h.html),
and [http://quetzalcoatal.blogspot.com/2011/07/dxr-
alpha-2-releas...](http://quetzalcoatal.blogspot.com/2011/07/dxr-
alpha-2-release.html) for some more information and a demo. DXR does a bunch
of static analysis to provide an explorable, informative view of source code,
with special emphasis on dealing with C and C++ macros.

